# Head Bolt Tightening/Loosening Sequence?



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

This should help


----------



## caldridge4 (Oct 30, 2016)

Drmilr said:


> This should help


This is the tightening sequence, right? Do you also happen to have the torque settings?


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

I do have torque specs. Will post them when I get a min in the morning


----------



## caldridge4 (Oct 30, 2016)

Drmilr said:


> I do have torque specs. Will post them when I get a min in the morning


Thank you!


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

26 ft lbs in the sequence shown then step 2-tighten bolts additional 180 degrees


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Note to OP......these are torque to yield, one time use head bolts.......that is why the 180 degree spec after initial torque.
The 180 degree turn causes the bolt to stretch.

Rob


----------



## caldridge4 (Oct 30, 2016)

Robby said:


> Note to OP......these are torque to yield, one time use head bolts.......that is why the 180 degree spec after initial torque.
> The 180 degree turn causes the bolt to stretch.
> 
> Rob


I got new ones  Thank you!


----------



## TransAm (May 28, 2020)

caldridge4 said:


> This is the tightening sequence, right? Do you also happen to have the torque settings?


I know, old post but for everybody else that is looking for this info: That photo is of the way they recommend you "loosen" the head bolts, an inward spiral. For tightening you start in the center and spiral outwards. This is true for all makes and models.




https://f01.justanswer.com/El_Jared/3530d989-94d9-4487-8128-550e4b37f5a7_cruze+head.pdf


----------



## BobH (Aug 17, 2021)

TransAm said:


> I know, old post but for everybody else that is looking for this info: That photo is of the way they recommend you "loosen" the head bolts, an inward spiral. For tightening you start in the center and spiral outwards. This is true for all makes and models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this information. I've looked all over for torque specs. I bought some manual from ebay to no avail. Helms manual is 510 dollars. I bought the Chilton's book and the Chilton folks should be embarrassed for what they publish today vs 30 years ago. They are less informative than comic books I knew something was fishy as they torquing the head bolts outside in !!
Thanks Again


----------

